# iMovie not importing Video from my Sony HDR-HC9



## mrmgooo (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm having problems importing video from my Sony HDR-HC9 camera. I'm able to run the camera from within iMovie and I see the video playing from the camera's screen but the video isn't imported into the event. Clock ticks away but nothing is captured. And yes, I'm using firewire and i-link. Any suggestions as far a settings, etc. I should be looking at? Thanks for any help.

-Kelly


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What Mac are you using? What format did you record the video in? Which version of iMovie are you using? Did you make sure to setup the camera according to the manual to transfer video to the computer?


----------



## oposky2006 (Nov 29, 2009)

maybe your video format can be supported by the imovie


----------



## ipaul (Dec 25, 2009)

mrmgooo said:


> I'm having problems importing video from my Sony HDR-HC9 camera. I'm able to run the camera from within iMovie and I see the video playing from the camera's screen but the video isn't imported into the event. Clock ticks away but nothing is captured. And yes, I'm using firewire and i-link. Any suggestions as far a settings, etc. I should be looking at? Thanks for any help.
> 
> -Kelly


Hi there, Yes i have had this problem too. best thing to do is first make sure the mac recognises this camera as a hd disk, once this is obtained , open the file and paste the contents in a blank folder on your desktop then import it from there , if your mac does not recognise the camera you made need to download perian and ffmpeg both of which can be found at versiontraker for mac, if you can't find it let me know and i'll get the links for you 

Regards

ipaul


----------

